# Shrimp Lighting Schedule???



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

So I searched the threads and didnt come up with anything based on the lighting schedule best for shrimp. Im sure its been discussed here before. Now everyone has their own opinion when it comes to anyhing in this hobby but im sure everyones ligting schedule is close to eachothers. But when I set my tank up a year ago it was based on a planted tank and after doing some research I decided to do 8 hours of light a day with a 4 hour break in the middle. (Light turns on at 10am -2pm, off at 2pm-6pm, them on at 6pm-10pm) I read the break in the middle helps algea outbreaks. So my timer has been programed that way since i setup the tank. So my question is, how much do you think the lighting schedule effects the shrimp? Because we say the females only mate at night when they molt in darkness. But if im doing 4 hours of darkness in the middle of the day, could the females try to mate in that 4 hours. Now that i think of it, that might be a little stressful on any females trying to get a full night of molting in if i throw in a "nap". Or is this one of those questions unknown sofar in this hobby.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I find my shrimp will molt anytime, so during the "night" isn't really something I've seen as a hard rule.

Shrimp don't sleep, so you don't have to worry about disrupting them that way. If you have some plants in the tank, stick with a planted schedule. If you want to be able to see your shrimp with the lights on, work your light schedule around your work schedule so the lights are on when it's the best time to watch your shrimp.

Amount of light also plays a big role. 8xHO lights will create algae without plants, etc. 1 CFL bulb suspended above the tank could be on pretty much all day long with no effects.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone in my school did a project on this for his aquaculture master degree, not with the shrimps we keep but for food shrimps. The conclusion was that 11.5hrs/day got the best growth rate (breeding wasn't part of the experiment since the breeding shrimps are mostly wild caught for those food shrimps). I tried but couldn't find the link anymore and gave up, so believe it or not and take it with what it's worth. I try to do 8 to 11 hrs myself.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

If I did 8+ hours on my shrimp tanks would over grow with hair algae. I do 5-6 and I still battle it


----------



## tunatime (Aug 1, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> If I did 8+ hours on my shrimp tanks would over grow with hair algae. I do 5-6 and I still battle it


your light must be way to strong then, or some thing is wrong in your tank, cheek your water to see if any thing tests high


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> If I did 8+ hours on my shrimp tanks would over grow with hair algae. I do 5-6 and I still battle it


This is why my shrimp tank has two lights: an otherwise useless Marineland single bright LED suspended above the shelf all my small tanks are on for general viewing and small powerful LED on the tank itself for the plants. The single bright can be on anywhere from 6-16 hrs, the dedicated light for only 4-6.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

It is in a rack and I run T8HO dual 54w bulbs. So I do put some light to them. Light is 28" above the tanks


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

ADA Solar 2 (2X36W) on for about 10hrs a day.
no algae issues, but guessing because the fissidens sucks up all the extra nutrients in the water.

old picture


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a bunch of moss in the tank and fissidens but I keep my water very clean nitrates 0 so that was probably the issue to much light no fret for it. Could explain why my fissidens did not grow much n a year


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

I do 12 hrs a day/ 1-3 hours 13 watts/3-10 hours 28 watts/10-12 hours 13watts over an 8 gallon


----------

